# If you dont mind me asking



## Miss_d

how much weight do you have to lose, ideally i have about 8 stone to lose :nope:


----------



## Faythe

20lbs :thumbup:


----------



## Pink1981

5 stone x


----------



## Miss_d

Thanks, good luck both of you :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey, you!

Did things not go to plan for you?

Ermm.. think mine near 8st tbh. x


----------



## Miss_d

nope gave up last time, but want to stick with it this time, fingers crossed, this is day one, how are you getting on?


----------



## jellybean83

Im the same i want to lose about 8 stone too....Its a long way off but im hoping i will stick to it!


----------



## MummyJade

i dunno what i wanna loose really.. i am 16st 10lb at the min currently on Slimming World... 

i would like to fit into my pre preg clothes sizes 12/14... currently a 16/18.. 
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Miss_d said:


> nope gave up last time, but want to stick with it this time, fingers crossed, this is day one, how are you getting on?

Just take it slowly :)

Great thanks little over 5st gone now :happydance:


----------



## aliss

I`m thinking maybe another 5 right now


----------



## Jellycat

I'm aiming with 5 stone 13 lbs initially , but would love to lose a further two stone on top but last time I weighed that I barely ate and went to the gym 5+ times a week it just wasn't sustainable


----------



## Faythe

Jellycat said:


> I'm aiming with 5 stone 13 lbs initially , but would love to lose a further two stone on top but last time I weighed that I barely ate and went to the gym 5+ times a week it just wasn't sustainable

That's where you went wrong. If you don't eat enough food/fuel for your body when you're excercising that often then it won't be sustainable.


----------



## africaqueen

I have 35LB to lose to qualify for NHS IVF funding and overall i want to lose 6 stones. Good luck ladies! the great wall of china began with 1 brick ;-) we can do it xxx


----------



## Faythe

Good luck everyone! :thumbup:

You can do it. Just think of how fab you're all gonna look :happydance:


----------



## Miss_d

MummyToAmberx said:


> Miss_d said:
> 
> 
> nope gave up last time, but want to stick with it this time, fingers crossed, this is day one, how are you getting on?
> 
> Just take it slowly :)
> 
> Great thanks little over 5st gone now :happydance:Click to expand...

Fantastic, well done :) i bet you feel amazing for it x


----------



## topsy

Hi girls,

I would LOVE to loose 5 stone too.

Lost 4lbs in 1 1/2 week, so far....

Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## Miss_d

topsy said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I would LOVE to loose 5 stone too.
> 
> Lost 4lbs in 1 1/2 week, so far....
> 
> Good Luck everyone xx

Well done on the weight loss :) :thumbup:


----------



## topsy

Thanks miss d, I am setting myself mini goals, which helps me break it up ;)

My first is to get to 200lbs

Next to bet to 194lbs, then I will be overweight my my BMI, not obese!! Thats my motavation at the mo :)

You following any special diet hun?

xxx


----------



## Miss_d

topsy said:


> Thanks miss d, I am setting myself mini goals, which helps me break it up ;)
> 
> My first is to get to 200lbs
> 
> Next to bet to 194lbs, then I will be overweight my my BMI, not obese!! Thats my motavation at the mo :)
> 
> You following any special diet hun?
> 
> xxx

You will get there, i wish you all the best :thumbup:

I am just eating 3 meals a day and if i want a snack i will have some fruit or a low fat yoghurt, ive been exercising, and sticking to my daily calorie allowance, drinking water. Heres a great website i joined yesterday, it counts all your calories, theres a forum and the people seem lovely and offer loads of help its, www.myfitnesspal.com i highly reccommend this website. :thumbup:


----------



## Glitterfairy

A stone and then see how i go :)


----------



## topsy

Thanks miss d might go over and see what its like.

Sounds like you are doing great, that's what i am trying to do 3 healthy meals and healthy snack, my fav at the mo is an apple with a tiny bit of peanut butter yum :)

Good luck.

xx


----------



## Miss_d

topsy said:


> Thanks miss d might go over and see what its like.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing great, that's what i am trying to do 3 healthy meals and healthy snack, my fav at the mo is an apple with a tiny bit of peanut butter yum :)
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> xx

that i will have to try, do u just slice apple and spread the peanut butter? x


----------



## topsy

I just slice an apple and put a blob of peanut butter on the side of the plate and dip it in, but you could, just spread it on the slices. Enjoy :) xx


----------



## Miss_d

yumm i will defo try that, thanks :)


----------



## Vickie

good luck!

I started with 104 pounds to lose :) I've now got around 21/22 to lose to get to a healthy weight, though ideally I'd like to lose another 5-10 pounds after that


----------



## Miss_d

Vickie said:


> good luck!
> 
> I started with 104 pounds to lose :) I've now got around 21/22 to lose to get to a healthy weight, though ideally I'd like to lose another 5-10 pounds after that

well done, thats brilliant :) can i ask? how did u do it? and how long did it take?


----------



## Vickie

I started doing Weight Watchers a year ago :)

pretty much just been following the plan though recently I've started incorporating exercising in as well


----------



## Miss_d

Vickie said:


> I started doing Weight Watchers a year ago :)
> 
> pretty much just been following the plan though recently I've started incorporating exercising in as well

thanks :thumbup: well done again, i bet u feel great for it x


----------



## jennifer89

5 Stone x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Miss_d said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks miss d, I am setting myself mini goals, which helps me break it up ;)
> 
> My first is to get to 200lbs
> 
> Next to bet to 194lbs, then I will be overweight my my BMI, not obese!! Thats my motavation at the mo :)
> 
> You following any special diet hun?
> 
> xxx
> 
> You will get there, i wish you all the best :thumbup:
> 
> I am just eating 3 meals a day and if i want a snack i will have some fruit or a low fat yoghurt, ive been exercising, and sticking to my daily calorie allowance, drinking water. Heres a great website i joined yesterday, it counts all your calories, theres a forum and the people seem lovely and offer loads of help its, www.myfitnesspal.com i highly reccommend this website. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im on that: leix if want add me.

Sorry ive never been on MSN much lol 

Ive took up the 6 meal a day thing, ive tried & tried & tried kept failing at it, but its been working so far since monday, im NEVER hungry, tbh i feel full to the max as am eating every 2.5-3hrs doing 200-300 cals at each but tea is usually around 400 so my mid-afternoon around 100 which is some fine green beans & bit of salad cream lol!


----------



## cleckner04

I started out needing to lose 60 pounds..That's to be at my pre-pregnant, pre-miscarriage weight. Which I was still overweight before all of that but only like 15 pounds overweight. I've been working out for a month and a half now and have lost 10 pounds possibly more(weigh in tomorrow:D) so I'm feeling pretty good about my progress so far. I breastfeed so can't do anything drastic to lose but slow and steady works for me! :flower: 10 down 50 more to go!! :lol:


----------



## peanut56

I have to lose 100 pounds. 91 more to go. Sometimes I feel like it's impossible and want to give up. But then I look in the mirror and remind myself of why I have to keep going.


----------



## Dizzy321

I started off with ALOT to lose, more than 100lbs :shock::shock: but a year on and 98lbs lost so far, motivation still veeeery strong, so I know I will get there, its all in the mind!
hoping to lose at least 5 stones this year, hopefully more :happydance: bring it on :bodyb: .....


----------



## Miss_d

well done everyone on the weightloss :)


----------



## WearMyKissx

I need to lose about 2 stone, but ideally would like to lose about 5 stone. I'm setting myself little goals so I feel determined to get there!

This is day 2 of my diet so far, but I'm just cutting crap out and exercising more.


----------



## Mischa

8 Stone?! - Are you all mad?!
Aimin' for such a high weight loss in 1 go looks like an impossible target to hit ...
Try aimin' for 10% loss of your current weight ?
That way it looks more like a target that you can hit instead of a chore ...
I'm currently 13st 1lb @ 5ft 4in (accordin' to weight watchers scales at work!)
In total I'd like to lose 2 stone (28 pounds) ...
But I'm aimin' for 10 pounds first ... See how I feel about how my figure then, then assess again :)
P.S ... I'v found drinkin' around 6 glasses of water throughout the day helps supress my hunger (a little!) xo


----------



## Miss_d

Mischa said:


> 8 Stone?! - Are you all mad?!
> Aimin' for such a high weight loss in 1 go looks like an impossible target to hit ...
> Try aimin' for 10% loss of your current weight ?
> That way it looks more like a target that you can hit instead of a chore ...
> I'm currently 13st 1lb @ 5ft 4in (accordin' to weight watchers scales at work!)
> In total I'd like to lose 2 stone (28 pounds) ...
> But I'm aimin' for 10 pounds first ... See how I feel about how my figure then, then assess again :)
> P.S ... I'v found drinkin' around 6 glasses of water throughout the day helps supress my hunger (a little!) xo

The question i asked, was how much weight in total, people have just gave their answers, wether they aim for 8 stone or 8lbs its upto them how they do it, everyone is different, personally i am aiming for half a stone each time not setting my target too high!


----------



## peanut56

I want/need to lose 100 pounds. Please don't tell me my goal is impossible.
I do have it broken up into smaller goals, but 100 is the total amount, which is the question that was asked.


----------



## Miss_d

peanut56 said:


> I want/need to lose 100 pounds. Please don't tell me my goal is impossible.
> I do have it broken up into smaller goals, but 100 is the total amount, which is the question that was asked.

Exactly my point and what i am doing, good luck :)


----------



## peanut56

^^Good luck to you too. :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies. 

I am aiming to lose 3 stone in total. Started on 3 jan and lost 9 pounds so far. Trying to set mini goals for each stone. I aim to have lost 2 stone by the end of April! ;-) x


----------



## letia659

I am aiming for losing 70 lbs but my first goal is 40 lbs to be under 200 lbs and Im down 10 so 30 more for now :)


----------

